# Who specializes in re-finishing Schwinn B6 bikes?



## silvercreek (Jun 6, 2012)

If I had a complete and original B6 and didn't have to replace any parts and assuming I had to pay someone, what is a ball park cost on repainting (only) a bike like this and is there anyone that specializes in stripping and repainting one these model bikes? I realize this may be a difficult question to answer but I only want an estimate.


----------



## robertc (Jun 6, 2012)

Check with Tony (tpender3) here on the cabe for he does excellent restorations. Check with Steve K for references, Tony just finished a B6 for him.

Robert


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 7, 2012)

robertc said:


> Check with Tony (tpender3) here on the cabe for he does excellent restorations. Check with Steve K for references, Tony just finished a B6 for him.
> 
> Robert




Thanks Robert.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 7, 2012)

Bob U. at bobcycles@aol.com used to be heavy into the B6's. Try him and see if he still does it.


----------



## slick (Jun 7, 2012)

I would do it and I own an original paint B-6 to use as a model for the paint scheme. Pricing with the bike being blasted to bare metal, all materials, decals, your looking at around $500. Here is a girls bike I restored.


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 7, 2012)

What's up with the spammer?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2012)

he must be desparate, seems to think someone is stupid and desparate to sell something to him for nothing.


----------

